# Forum General Introduce Yourself  здравствуйте, меня зовут Даллас

## Event56

Я живу в Америке, в Техасе, and i hope thats a proper sentence. I found my strong liking, that i would almost dare to call a love, of Russia when I was 13. Funny enough it started with a silly video game about WW2 where I would always have rather played as the Russians/Soviets than any of the other countries. I don't want anyone to think i think that this means i find enjoyment in the death of the brave soldiers who fought and died in WW2. I know how it was being in the Soviet army in WW2, or at least what I've been taught about how it was, and while the tactics used are sad I salute all the brave soldiers who faught and died. I always enjoy watching the May Day parade. 
Since then ive studied Russian on and off only being able to keep the азбука and a few words in my memory. 
The past couple weeks I've been very consistent in my studies. I'm finally taking the next step and looking for others who are interested in learning Russia as well already speak it.  
As you can probably guess я очень немного знаю по-русски. I've been studying the new penguin Russian for Beginner's course, which in my opinion, after reading reviews and studying it myself is the best book to learn from of all the books I've studied from,. Along with that book i have a small collection of books consisting of a Russian - English English - Russian dictionary, a pocket sized dictionary and phrase book, a dual language book with 12 classical stories, a book titled "Dirty Russian" full of slang and profanities because honestly who doesnt want to know all that, and lastly my most prized book a full Russian copy of "Метро 2033" that i dream of reading one day. 
Other than my books i use the Duolingo app and listen to Russian radio stations, mostly Наше Радио,.  
Aside from studying Русский яазик im interested in anything Russian. From the cuisine, clothing, history and culture. Not to mention military of course. There was even a point when I was younger when i dreamed of moving to Russia and joining the military to gain my citizenship. I never considered myself Спецназ material but i wanted greatly to make the cut into the ВДВ. Sadly some dreams stay only that though. On that note how ever if there are any Russian's with experience in the Russian military i would enjoy very much to talk with you. 
I'm looking forward to meeting all of you whether you're Russian or not, as we all share a common interest. The desire to learn the Russian or English language as i figure there are those with as good a command of the Russian language as i do with English.  
 До свидания, и добрий день!

----------


## RedFox

Hello and welcome. 
By the way, азбука sounds either archaic or childish nowadays. We normaly use the borrowing алфавит for some reason.

----------


## Event56

Good to know, thanks for the information

----------


## Alex80

Welcome! 
If you haven't seen yet - probably you should give a try to a movie "Come and See". It's not usual war movie, but more anti-war one... Heavy and realistic depiction of war.
It can really give understanding why russians are so sensitive to WWII discussions and hate ignoring role of USSR in it in western media. But it is uncomfortable to see, be prepared.
Movie became public domain, so you can freely watch it in youtube. here and here (two parts)

----------


## EfreytoR_S

Welcome, Dallas!
If you are interested in military history of Imperial Russian Army/Soviet Armed Forces/Russian Armed Forces, feel free to write me. It'll be a pleasure for me to share the 'Eastern' perspective on events long passed  ::

----------


## Event56

I watched the movie you suggested and it was very informative, thanks for recommending it. 
Я недавно читал в газете, about Poland removing a monents dedicated to the bravery and sacrifice of soviet troops during ww2  and after having watched this film it makes it just that much more sickening to hear about. It is similar to the removal of confederate monuments currently going on in my country but it is more absurd to see it happen to see it also happening to ww2 monuments. 
Nevertheless thanks again for recommending the film to me.
Спасибо бальшой

----------

